# Just playing at learning loom knitting - first attempt



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

So here are my hand warmers and a hat. Just playing around till I get used to it.
Penny refused to model the hat...
Please ignore the socket wrench and the jar with the candy canes...:lol:


----------



## dmeade (Nov 18, 2011)

Your projects are terrific. There are many loom knitters here. Enjoy.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks, I enjoyed doing these. So happy because I bought the round and the long looms together and worried all the way home that I would be bored.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Very cute Sylvia! Nicely done, (and I even like the green though it isnt my color normally) I posted some cute round loom patterns that you may like to try too, They are here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-62204-1.html
THere is even a doggie sweater and cowl and Slippers too 
~Kim


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes, I already got them, thanks.
I only used the green because it was handy an a #5 chunky. My oldest son likes green but his favourite colour is orange - and guess what? - I have some very bright orange Bernat Co-ordinates. I guess I will make something for him out of that :lol: Maybe a hat. He is 35 and will love the joke. He will likely wear it too..


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

SylviaC said:


> Yes, I already got them, thanks.
> I only used the green because it was handy an a #5 chunky. My oldest son likes green but his favourite colour is orange - and guess what? - I have some very bright orange Bernat Co-ordinates. I guess I will make something for him out of that :lol: Maybe a hat. He is 35 and will love the joke. He will likely wear it too..


LOL And the stash gets smaller


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Hopefully...:lol:


----------



## pdunn56 (Jan 3, 2012)

they look great and I love the green


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

What on earth is loom knitting. I haver even heard of it before


----------



## pdunn56 (Jan 3, 2012)

oh my Rosenz, you are in for a treat !! looming is knitting on either a round or rectangular loom made out of plastic or wood, with pegs, instead of knitting with needles , so easy . and by the way I was in your country in 2009 and it is my favorite place on Earth now  here's a link to a website that has a good explanation of looming http://loomknittinghelp.com/


----------



## Justine (Feb 25, 2011)

I really like your wrist warmers, and I like the color. Good job.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks Justine. I am having fun. Right now I am making a chenille hat on the 36 peg loom.


----------



## JannaKay (Feb 22, 2012)

They all look great! I just started loom knitting, myself. I really enjoy it!


----------



## JannaKay (Feb 22, 2012)

You are so right, pdunn...loom knitting is a treat! I love it because it is so easy and you can teach yourself. Most of my projects have come out beautiful on the first attempt!


----------



## lvsroses (Feb 21, 2012)

! hope you learn to like them as much as I do. I only have made baby and large afghans and hats but I find it so relaxing. Much more so than knitting with needles. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

lvsroses said:


> ! hope you learn to like them as much as I do. I only have made baby and large afghans and hats but I find it so relaxing. Much more so than knitting with needles. Good luck and have fun!


How do yOu make afgans if looms go round and round?


----------



## pdunn56 (Jan 3, 2012)

You dont connect the last 2 pegs. You knit back and forth instead. For example if using a 24 peg round loom, you would wrap 1-23 then instead of connecting 23 to 24, you reverse direction back until at 1 again, reverse etc. By not connecting piece will be flat when taken off loom. There are you tube videos explaining almost every technique , seeing it done is easier for me to learn. Also the number of pegs you use is determined by your project. If you were making a dishcloth on that 24 peg loom youd probably only use pegs 1-10 maybe and just back and forth on those 10. Experiment and watch some videos. You'll pick it up quickly. Have fun


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks pdunn, I will try a square for now and maybe make a patchwork blanket of many colours.


----------



## pdunn56 (Jan 3, 2012)

you are welcome, be sure to post photos of work in progress and finished afghan 



 SylviaC said:


> Thanks pdunn, I will try a square for now and maybe make a patchwork blanket of many colours.


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

pdunn56 said:


> You dont connect the last 2 pegs. You knit back and forth instead. For example if using a 24 peg round loom, you would wrap 1-23 then instead of connecting 23 to 24, you reverse direction back until at 1 again, reverse etc. By not connecting piece will be flat when taken off loom. There are you tube videos explaining almost every technique , seeing it done is easier for me to learn. Also the number of pegs you use is determined by your project. If you were making a dishcloth on that 24 peg loom youd probably only use pegs 1-10 maybe and just back and forth on those 10. Experiment and watch some videos. You'll pick it up quickly. Have fun


Thank you. I was thinking about it after I posted the questions and came up with the answer mysef.

I have just been watching a video on washcoths and it was knited on the bias which made it very stretchy. I know I have some cotton in amongst my wools so will hunt it out.

Rose


----------



## Debi713 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey SylviaC - which loom did you use for your handwarmers? Also what was the name of your yarn? I have three different skeins of #5 bulky and they are all different diameters. I started a pair of handwarmers with a supposed #5 and they looked like lace. Yours look perfect. Thanks, Debi


----------



## okpattyarcher (Jul 30, 2011)

Great job on the hand warmers, and love that coor green!!! I love loom knitting! I cant hold neddles in my hands so the looms let me still knit! I have done Blankets, hats, hand warmers, scarfs, cowls, and shawls! Love it!


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Debi713 said:


> Hey SylviaC - which loom did you use for your handwarmers? Also what was the name of your yarn? I have three different skeins of #5 bulky and they are all different diameters. I started a pair of handwarmers with a supposed #5 and they looked like lace. Yours look perfect. Thanks, Debi


I used the 24 peg loom - the smallest I have. 
The yarn was Phentex chunky left over from a sweater I made, and came in a 400g (14oz) ball, but I have seen smaller balls. On the label it actually calls it Bulky #4 and it is a little finer than some other bulky I have so I will call it bulky # 4.5... It is machine wash and dryable too which is a bonus.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

okpattyarcher said:


> Great job on the hand warmers, and love that coor green!!! I love loom knitting! I cant hold neddles in my hands so the looms let me still knit! I have done Blankets, hats, hand warmers, scarfs, cowls, and shawls! Love it!


I can hold the needles but I have trouble with my shoulder, so I was hoping looms would be easier on me, but unfortunately it makes no difference. But, I am enjoying the looms and because projects make up faster it may be easier on me in the long run. Time will tell. 
The computer takes a toll on my shoulder too, all that mousing. Oh well...I have too much stash to give up that easily.


----------



## Debi713 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I'll compare the yarn specs and go from there. Thanks again, Debi



SylviaC said:


> Debi713 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey SylviaC - which loom did you use for your handwarmers? Also what was the name of your yarn? I have three different skeins of #5 bulky and they are all different diameters. I started a pair of handwarmers with a supposed #5 and they looked like lace. Yours look perfect. Thanks, Debi
> ...


----------



## Debi713 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi Sylvia, I'm back again. I checked the specs and that's even finer than the stuff I used that looked like lace. Did you double the yarn and use 2 strands as 1? Also, are you a tight knitter? I tend to knit loosely so maybe that's why it didn't work out for me. I really appreciate all your help. Thanks, Debi



SylviaC said:


> Debi713 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey SylviaC - which loom did you use for your handwarmers? Also what was the name of your yarn? I have three different skeins of #5 bulky and they are all different diameters. I started a pair of handwarmers with a supposed #5 and they looked like lace. Yours look perfect. Thanks, Debi
> ...


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

This is defnitely thicker than worsted. On the label it does say #4 but they recommend 6mm (US size 10) needles and the gauge is 15 sts 20 rows to 4 inches (10cm).
I didn't double it and no I am not a tight knitter. I wrap the pegs just tight enough that they will stay on. I don't go tighter as I am scared of breaking the pegs when I lift them over.
So I don't know what to tell you, sorry.


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

I have never done loom knitting. I have never seen looms in New Zealand. Can you make slippers on them and what size loom would you need

Rose


----------



## Debi713 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for getting back to me on this. I'm going to try it again, just a little tighter. Debi



SylviaC said:


> This is defnitely thicker than worsted. On the label it does say #4 but they recommend 6mm (US size 10) needles and the gauge is 15 sts 20 rows to 4 inches (10cm).
> I didn't double it and no I am not a tight knitter. I wrap the pegs just tight enough that they will stay on. I don't go tighter as I am scared of breaking the pegs when I lift them over.
> So I don't know what to tell you, sorry.


----------



## cindy lew (Jan 28, 2012)

keep it up, you're doing great. Have fun..........


----------



## smbrnnha (Oct 24, 2011)

I was not familiar with this either but got "hooked" while in Mexico, of all places! It is fast and easy, addictive and a lot of fun!! So far I have made some really beautiful scarves but look forward to expanding my horizons. Give it a try!!


----------

